# Flyball for beginners around Manchester?



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

I would like to give Flyball a go, with my Jack Russell.

Does anyone know of any flyball teams that do beginner classes around Manchester?

I have emailed a few, but wondered if anyone had any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Tamsworld (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello!
I'd never heard of flyball until I stumbled on your post here.....
I googled it and have found a Flyball a short distance from where I live, and have emailed them to find out a bit more about it.
My JRT is only 5 months old so probably too young yet - how olds yours?
Tams x


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I think they do flyball at Fairy lane in Timperly at a weekend. I can find out if thats not too far for you.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Tamsworld - Yeah yours is too young just yet, 12 months is the minimum as it's quite high impact and isn't good for growing bones.
It seems like great fun though, and I think my Meg will enjoy it, She's 4 now.

TinaMary - Timperely isn't too far from me. I will do a search online.

Thanks


----------



## Debi (Feb 1, 2009)

try Chadkirk dog club in Marple. i'm sure they do Flyball.


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

Debi said:


> try Chadkirk dog club in Marple. i'm sure they do Flyball.


thats right they do flyball at Chadkirk, Minni starts her obediance there on monday!


----------



## Debi (Feb 1, 2009)

we are members of the dog club and go every Thursday!!!. we also did the puppy class on mondays with Max. maybe we'll see you at one of the events.


----------

